# What's new in your collection?



## La Ilusion (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello! I know we all like to freshen up both our WoC forum and our makeup collections every now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so why don't we let each other know about some of our newest acquisitions? What have you gotten recently? Love it; hate it? Would you recommend it to others?

I'll start it off. I'm an NC43, by the way.

1.  I think the product I've gotten recently that I use the most is my *NARS Multiple in Malibu*. I've never had a product that I would consider HG, but this may be one. I use it as blush and have worn it every day. It quite literally makes me look like I'm blushing, flushed, and happy all day.

2.  I picked up *MAC Falling Star e/s* at my closest CCO a week ago and am enjoying it. It's deep enough for the crease for everyday but also looks fantastic on the lid.

3.  I also got *Rose Blanc e/s*, which works great as a highlight or as a lid color. Best of all, it makes a great quad with Soba, Falling Star, and Folie.

4.  I'm not up to making the investment in MAC or other high-end brushes yet, so I depend on good drugstore brands. Last night, I picked up an *Essence of Beauty kabuki brush *at CVS. I am very pleased with it. It's very soft (no pricklies at all so far) and dense. I also got an *Essence of Beauty foundation brush *last week. The brush is very wide and rather soft. It's not as firm as some foundation brushes out there, but I have found that a plus because I can stipple with it for a flawless finish.

5.  I'm in love with *Maybelline's XXL Curl Power mascara*! I don't curl my lashes because I'm happy with their natural curve, but this product really does add some curl (first step) and holds it (second step).

6.  I can't say enough about *MAC's Paint Pots*. I want so many! Right now I just own *Constructivist *and *Indianwood*. I would recommend them both. They're gorgeous on their own and don't crease on me when I use them as base. Constructivist is a wonderful base for smoky looks. Indianwood is nearly the same color as my skin (just with metallic sheen) so it doesn't add or subtract from the colors I put over it.

I can't wait to hear what everyone else is trying out these days!


----------



## makeba (Nov 25, 2007)

i just recently hit up a CCO store in Aurora,Oh and had big fun.
i recently purchased
  Novel twist face brush set
  Sadle eyeshadow
  Plant a Kiss lipstick
  creme de violet shadow
  royal hue shadestick
  knight devine shadow (?)
i plan on having big fun this week using my goodies. I intend on going back to get some of the fragrances, more eyeliners,lippies and all kinds of stuff before the snow hits.


----------



## d n d (Nov 25, 2007)

Sadly, my list is not as long as yours but I recently purchased:

1. Earthly Riches MES-such a pretty combination!
2. Mi Lady MES-the red is so nice!  Now if I can just figure how to wear it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Beauty Rush Lipgloss from Victoria Secret in Cherry Bomb and Pinked Lemonade. 

I went to the mall today and I have my eye on Flashtronic Lipglass and Love Child Lipglass so I hope I can add those two to my collection really soon!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm staying away from buying for awhile....especially since I tend to buy, buy, buy but don't dedicate the time playing with my new finds. I'm a mess like that. Haha....but my top 5 newest items would be:

(1) MAC's Beauty Powder-Sunspill....see, got it but ain't played with it yet! LOL!
(2) Beauty of Essence brushes. I LOVE them!!
(3) MAC's MSF Deep Dark....amazing on top of Prep N Prime. Great finish!
(4) Fix +.....sets everything, I loooove it!
(5) L'Oreal Luminous (sp) mascara. I love this.
.....I really ain't diggin' Metal X too much. The colors seems a bit too much for me. We'll see though. Still haven't seen them in person.


----------



## braidey (Nov 26, 2007)

*NYX * _cream blushes in orange, red, and hot pink_

*Stila* _lipglazes in mango, nutmeg spice, spiced rum, and pina colada_

*Covergirl* _lash blast mascara_

*Lancome* _color fever l/g in volcanic pink_

*MAC* _3d l/g in energy_


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2007)

Let's see, I recently got a few items for my brows; Girl Boy Brow Set, Swiss Chocolate e/s and Antiqued e/s. 

Before that I got the Studio Lights, Full Coverage Foundation (for concealer) and the 225 brush (for face, not eye application).  I am loving all of those.  

And before that I got some items at Sephora that I am loving including the Stila Sun Highlighter (it is beauty in a pan), some Urban Decay shadows that I have yet to play with, and CARGO BeachBlush in Echo Beach and I LOVE it.  Perfect for when you don't have a lot of time, you can just brush it on (with my lovely Stila powder brush) and go.  How many times did I just say love?


----------



## RaynelleM (Nov 26, 2007)

Since my last major MAC spree in October, I've got a few new things even though I wasn't supposed to buy anything new till next year ... I can't help it if I'm addicted can I?!! lol!!

1) Blacktrack f/l & Dipdown f/l - love em ... don't know why I hadn't got them sooner.
2) 2 208 brushes for the f/ls - the perfect brush for f/l imo!!
3) Fascinating e/k - I actually got Frostlite f/l but it came out as a light gold on me which isn't what I wanted so I returned it and got this instead ... it's a nice, smooth bright white.
4) Refined Deeper Bronze bronzing powder - goes on very sheer so you can build up the colour.
5) Dark blot powder - perfect for touch ups! ... the MA said to carry this around instead of foundation or powder for touch ups as it is translucent and won't add extra colour.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmm, the collective Kohl Powers (all but Feline), Queen's Sin l/s, Red Romp l/g, Corsette l/g, Gold Stroke and Sweet Sienna piggies.  I *adore *the Kohl Powers (and of course I would because they're LE)!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 26, 2007)

My delivery is sitting on my bed as I type. I'm going to open her up and report back!! I'm so excited!!!! It's playtime!!!!

(God, I need to get out more...)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 26, 2007)

MAC Cool Eyes Pigment set


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ohhh, I got a few things that I'm just loving!
- MAC Matte Suntan bronzer - love this!
- Lancome foundation brush - best I've ever used!
- Maybelline XXL mascara - the primer is useless to me but the mascara side is really great.
- MAC Plum Dressing e/s - why did I not have this in my stash?
I know I have a few other items around so I'll update later.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 27, 2007)

Alright... I just opened my MAC delivery:

Mac Siss l/s (the perfect nude)
Mac VGII l/s (the perfect pinkish nude for me)
Mac Drizzlegold beauty powder (so friggin lovely)
Mac Sand Studio Lights (It's flanked by the black triangle of panic, so I need to buy some more before they're gone)
Mac Dark Blot Powder (Like a spaz I dropped and broke my last one!!)

Oh yeah, I picked up a Covergirl Super Thick Lash in my boy's neighbourhood because I needed mascara in a pinch, and it's pretty fab. A new favourite indeed.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been playing around with "classic" items. Those must haves people claim work on everyone. I'm medium toned Asian (Nars Santa Fe is all I know in terms of foundation).

Clinique's Almost Lipstick Black Honey is really beautiful and I believe it can work on different skin tones. It doesn't have great staying power but it wear beautifully and provides good moisture.

I also have been playing around with Wet N Wild lip liner. It's not bad all.

Finally, I also splurged on the Nars eyeshadow palette. It's very pretty and very long wearing. It was a nice introduction into the Nars shadows, though I frankly don't see much of a difference between the two black shadows when I wear them


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm adding to my list.  Also picked up some MAC Cleanse Off Oil and I love it.  I was afraid it'd break me out like Shu's but so far so good.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 27, 2007)

What a fun post!

Some of my recent purchases include:

eyeshadows: vex, cranberry (repurchases), expensive pink, naked lunch, and woodwinked

blush: plum foolery

lipsticks: girl about town, and capricious

I was at MAC today, but didn't buy anything. I'll go down on the weekend to pick out my next purchases and then I'll stop for a while:

Studio Tech in NC45 - I tried this for the first time today and I think I really like this. I need the extra moisture this time of year.
The face brush set
The l/e lippie set in Coral
Ambering Rose blush
pinkarat lipglass

That would be it for a looong time (at least until March or so).


----------



## kkb4u (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi All!

I'm pretty new here, but I'm excited about the forum.  Because of my 'lurking' I decided to revive my collection and so I recently compiled all of my Old Mac stuff and tried for my first Back-2-Mac and I got 4 items! I paid for more stuff after that, but I'm sure you all know how that goes.  I got:

SQUIRT l/g***
ENCHANTRESS l/g***both of which I'm going to exchange this week; I want to broaden my color selections a bit and I have tons of 'pinks'...didn't care for squirt ---OFF TOPIC: any suggestions on what to replace them with?
DELISH l/s
JEST l/s

and I purchased eye pallettes in;
Plumage
pink venus
carbon
rice paper
humid (replacing one that I dropped)

I look forward to sharing in conversation with you all!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybelline Define-A-Lash
BE bareGold kit (TSV on QVC)
MUFE eyeshadows in the bright coral(love it!), and sparkly navy
NARS Taj Mahal (LOVELY!!!)


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 28, 2007)

I need Smashbox primer.....I am using the one with Dermoxyl in the day and the lavender one at night to work....(I have olive skin).  I have tried pretty much every foundation on the market, I like NARS oil free because it doesn't run or smear and its yellow based and Asian friendly. I can not live without Too Faced First Base. I have lots of NARS blushers but I hate Orgasm. It is lame and doesn't show up on WOC!!!I like NARS lipsticks, and I use MAC lipglass or Sally Hanson Lip Treatment as gloss. Sally Hanson makes the best thick gloss ever, next to NARS lip laquers -which are really too pigmented to be a topper....I have all the current eye shadow duos from NARS, and I like Estee Lauder Mink as my brown crease color. There is no ebony brown any darker or more opaque than EL(Estee Lauder) Mink. Not even in MAC. Its the "no ka oi" (best) ever for a brown dramatic crease color. I am very influenced at times by what Stevie Nicks does to her eyes that makes them the focus of her whole face. I love MAC eye pencils and Rimmel big fat pencils I use in my crease between applications of crease color.  
My favorite lip liner is Lauder Spice Writer. Its a deep natural lip pigment, soft,creamy, grabs the lipstick.
Also keep buying Laura Mercier's Black Gold eye pencil. Awesome, nothing like it in any other line.
I use Peter Thomas Roth skin lighteners, sometimes the potent one, sometimes the gentle. They stop the skin discoloration and have done a better job of evening out and lightening my skin.  
I am never without face blotting papers. I was using ZA, but they can not be found in Hawaii any longer, so I use MiniGarden or NARS.  Toilet tissue removes pigment, face sheets do not. The dewy look is so not in here! Knock over any Asian lady and she has oil blotting face sheets on her person.  Some of them have soap sheets, antibacterial sheets, and skin deoderizer sheets as well. We are very big on looking cool, calm and collected here. We are also big on hair dye.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_What a fun post!

Some of my recent purchases include:

eyeshadows: vex, cranberry (repurchases), expensive pink, naked lunch, and woodwinked

blush: plum foolery

lipsticks: girl about town, and capricious

I was at MAC today, but didn't buy anything. I'll go down on the weekend to pick out my next purchases and then I'll stop for a while:

Studio Tech in NC45 - I tried this for the first time today and I think I really like this. I need the extra moisture this time of year.
The face brush set
The l/e lippie set in Coral
Ambering Rose blush
pinkarat lipglass

That would be it for a looong time (at least until March or so)._

 
Ohh, I'm totally with you on the Studio Tech.  I have this on my list and hoping to pick it up over the weekend.  You will love Pinkarat!!!  I'm the same shade as you and I just could not get Ambering Rose to look right on me.  Did you try it on while you were visiting?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Ohh, I'm totally with you on the Studio Tech. I have this on my list and hoping to pick it up over the weekend. You will love Pinkarat!!! I'm the same shade as you and I just could not get Ambering Rose to look right on me. Did you try it on while you were visiting?_

 
I'm really excited about Pinkarat as well. I don't know why I never tried it before???

I didn't try the Ambering Rose on my face just kind of on the back of my hand (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it looked pretty. I also heard it was one of those "must haves". Was it too light or dark or unatural...? you got me wondering, lol...what are your fave MAC blushes? So far I've got: Raizin, Loverrush, Dessert Rose (LOVE IT), and Plum Foolery (love this one too). I actually don't "need" another blush, cuz who needs more than two right, but of course we are all addicted MAC nuts, so common sense need not apply here, LOL...I just *want* another blush - I'm soooo crazy. Do tell about your experience with Ambering Rose, cuz I don't want to waste precious $20.

Thanks!

Caramel QT


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Ohh, I'm totally with you on the Studio Tech. I have this on my list and hoping to pick it up over the weekend._

 
Oh and about the Studio Tech, do you find it pretty moisturing? When I tried it at the store yest. I kept wanted to touch my face all day long, lol. It felt so smoooooth!!!! I actually dreamt about foundation last night! I'm not big into foundation, but my studio fix has me so bummed these days, that I so excited to find something that is still in the compact format, but is a bit more moist. How did you find that it wore throughout the day?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Also keep buying Laura Mercier's Black Gold eye pencil. Awesome, nothing like it in any other line._

 
Can you describe how this compares to MAC's Black Karat Kohl Power pencil?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

The Metal X shadows, 5 of them.
Revlon Bedroom eyes powder liner
NYX shadows and pigments
Smashbox kit for 12.99 at Ulta
Smashbox face primer
Brushes @ Micheals (yes Im on a budget lol)
Loreal HIP duo shadows
B&B mentha lip glosses
and a whole lot more that isn't coming to mind...


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 28, 2007)

last store i popped into was Walmart
and i got some HIP duos and some HIP pigment


----------



## mommymac (Nov 28, 2007)

Goldspice Metal X c/s
SilverSmith Mineralize e/s
MI' Lady Mineralize e/s
Cool Eyes Pigment Set
Moss Scape Paint Pot
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Pink l/s set from the Holiday Collection
Beauty Powder in Sunspill
Queens Sin l/s
uppity Fluidline
Rich Ground f/l
Red Enriched l/p
Sea Me Shade stick
Corn Shade stick

I'm trying to hold off on getting some more Metal X c/s til I see if I'll use them.  Right now I'm using my Goldspice one every day.


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_Goldspice Metal X c/s
SilverSmith Mineralize e/s
MI' Lady Mineralize e/s
Cool Eyes Pigment Set
Moss Scape Paint Pot
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Pink l/s set from the Holiday Collection
Beauty Powder in Sunspill
Queens Sin l/s
uppity Fluidline
Rich Ground f/l
Red Enriched l/p
Sea Me Shade stick
Corn Shade stick

I'm trying to hold off on getting some more Metal X c/s til I see if I'll use them.  Right now I'm using my Goldspice one every day._

 

I've been wanting both Rubenesque paint pot and Corn shadestick, but haven't gotten them yet. How are you liking them so far? Do you mind if I ask your coloring? I'm an NC43


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 29, 2007)

Mac Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal/Maple +
Mac Brow Finisher in Wheat

My brows are the best they have ever been! How did I go for so long without these products? The two items work extremely well together and the result is very natural.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 29, 2007)

From my local CCO I purchased the following:

Eyeshadows- Plumage, Nehru, Hepcat, Bark, Contrast, Rule, Bronze
Paints- Artjam, Deep Shadow
Lipsticks- Frenzy, Fetish, Freckletone, Rage, 
Lipgelee- Jellybabe, Gilded Kiss
Lipglass- Luxuriate (I love this color so much)
Studio Finish Concealer Palette- Dark
Mac Brush Roll $33 

From the MAC Counter, I purchased:

Eyeshadows- Family Silver, Earthly Riches, Graphology, Pen-N-Pink, Poison Pen, Copperplate
Lipsticks- Antiquitease
Lipglass- Revealing, Majestic
Mascara- Plushblack 
Blush- Emote  I'm trying to contour, lol
Studio Stick Foundation in NC45 ( Why didn't I buy this before, I love it)
Kohl Power Eye Pencils in Black Karat and Jealous ( These pencils are the real deal)
Curiositease- Warm & Cool Pigment sets


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Kohl Power Eye Pencils in Black Karat and Jealous ( These pencils are the real deal)_

 
YES, MA'AM!!  I am _strung out_ on the Kohl Powers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing else from MAC has pleased me like this in a while.  I don't know what I'd do if they came out with some more colors.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Oh and about the Studio Tech, do you find it pretty moisturing? When I tried it at the store yest. I kept wanted to touch my face all day long, lol. It felt so smoooooth!!!! I actually dreamt about foundation last night! I'm not big into foundation, but my studio fix has me so bummed these days, that I so excited to find something that is still in the compact format, but is a bit more moist. How did you find that it wore throughout the day?_

 
I usually wear the Studio Tech when working at the counter since it gives a flawless look.  I also used to use it back in the days and had no issues whatsoever.  It worked really well on my skin but I did get a little oily throughout the day.  I dont wear foundation all day every day though so I dont pay much attention to lasting power and all that other stuff.  But I do know that Studio Fix Fluid will last a lifetime on your skin!  That one wears like a rock!
Regarding Ambering Rose, yes, I hear a lot of people recommend this as a must but on my NC45 skintone (very golden/yellow), it just made me look clownish and unnatural.  It had too much of a pink undertone and it didnt flatter me at all.  I find it suits darker NW skintones much better...but thats just my opinion.  
My favorite blushes are Peaches, Gingerly, Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt & Tease, Sunbasque, Format and NARS Deep Throat (which I actually wear every day).  
Hope I was of some help!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Nov 29, 2007)

oh boy i cant even remember half of what i've bought! most recently, i've purchased:

-carbon e/s
-dervish lip liner
-politely pink l/s
-white magic l/g
-flusterose l/g
-the eyeshadow brush set [i didn't really buy this, more like directed my boyfriend in the direction as a christmas gift..its now hiding in his bedroom hah]

and last but not least, i don't know how i ever lived without it..the 187!!!! my blush has never looked better..i refuse to put on blush with anything but this !!


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 30, 2007)

MAC Pure Ore Metal-X cream shadow
MAC Plum Electric Metal-x cream shadow
MAC Virgin Silver Metal-x cream shadow
NARS Luster blush
Dior Detective Chich Eye Palette

I like the Metal-x shadows, they have a drier feel than most cream products. Electric Plum is more matte than metallic, but I think it will be good for doing smoky/smudgy eyes.  I like NARS Luster blush, but I'm not in love with it ( I prefer Orgasm).  I'm NC 30/35 btw


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got Clinique cream eyeliner, I love it, it works wondefully
Also Benefit Georgia, Sephora fluid blush, and BE Mineral Veil
And now I'm broke. lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=937173#post937173


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh gosh where do I start? Over the past month this is what I got (some are gifts):

From Holiday Collection:

Keepsake bag -- it has sunbasque blush, Night Sky Sparkle pencil, a vial of Shimmertime pigment and Glamoursun lipglass
Heirlooms Eye brush set (silver)
Heirlooms Basic Brush set (silver) 
Finery Tan Lips
Finery Coral Lips
Royal Assets Metal Eyes
Royal Assets Cool Eyes
Uppity Fluidline
Lipsticks: Antiquitease, Gilty Kiss, Queen's Sin
Lipglasses: Majestic, Red Romp, Corsette
Pigments: Gold Stroke, Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna


Matte2:

Post Haste, Poison Pen, Newly Minted, Fig 1, Clarity, Sign Sealed, Typographic

Others:

True Chartreuse pigment
Sea Me Shadestick
Lucky Jade shadestick
Raven, Orpheus, Mystery, Jealous and Feline Kohl Powers
222 brush
Smashbox Bronzer Set

I am still waiting for the mineralized e/s from Antiquitease, some e/s from Matte2, and Curiositease pigment and lipglass sets (our MAC store still doesn't Have them!!).


----------



## Barbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Soba
Earthly Riches
Drizzlegold
Expensive Pink
Graph black technakohl
Viva Glam VS
Smash Box 35mm


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Regarding Ambering Rose, yes, I hear a lot of people recommend this as a must but on my NC45 skintone (very golden/yellow), it just made me look clownish and unnatural. It had too much of a pink undertone and it didnt flatter me at all. I find it suits darker NW skintones much better...but thats just my opinion. 
My favorite blushes are Peaches, Gingerly, Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt & Tease, Sunbasque, Format and NARS Deep Throat (which I actually wear every day). 
Hope I was of some help!_

 
Thanks! I'm going to check out your recs when at mac later today.


----------



## mommymac (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_I've been wanting both Rubenesque paint pot and Corn shadestick, but haven't gotten them yet. How are you liking them so far? Do you mind if I ask your coloring? I'm an NC43_

 
Yes, I love them both, the Corn shadestick really helps when I'm trying to wear yellow or gold since the shadows alone don't show up real dramatic. I don't wear MAC foundation any more I'm using Bare Escentuals Tan/Medium Tan but I think I use to use NC 40.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 30, 2007)

-Select SPF 15 Moistureblend foundation in NC30
 -190 brush
 -Finery Coral Lips
 -Sweet Sienna Pigment
 -Naked Lunch Eyeshadow
 -Fix+
 -Hothouse Lipglass
 -Your Ladyship Pigment
 -Queen's Sin Lipstick

No more spending for me!


----------



## ginagate (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm supposed to be on a ban until Valentine's day, but the Bobbi Brown Best of Chocolate Palette keeps calling me...

I wanted to try some NARS reds, so during Sephora F&F I got...
*Fire Down Below lipstick
Flamenco lipstick
Diablo lip lacquer. *

so far, they're all gorgeous! Flamenco is sheer and is a good work look, esp. with diablo on top. FDB is a great red, too.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 3, 2007)

Mi'lady MES (online it was sold out @ MAC counter)
Goldspice Metal X
6th Sin Metal X
Pewter Pink Glitter Liner also fro Metal X

thats all...since im a broke college student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Today i bought more from CCO
Factory Made Lipglass *i luuuuv this*
Wondergrass e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 3, 2007)

Drizzlegold BP
Dancing Light BP
6th Sin cream shadow
Stylistic #129
Dark Secret Sheer Mystery Powder
Sand Studio Lights


----------



## clamster (Dec 5, 2007)

Indianwood paint pot - love this! I prefer it over rubenesque because it has more color and seems to make my e/s pop 
Vex e/s
Concrete e/s
Curiousitease pigment sets  warm and cool -
 these are totally worth it! I hate  the plastic thing inside the box that makes the pigment vials stick up because it makes it harder to store other makeup!!!! Urrghg


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

soo just got back from MAC:
Curioutease:
1x 5 warm and cool lipglass
1x 4 warm and cool pigments

Of beauty:
Studio lights in *sand*
Beauty powder in *soft flame* only one they had left!!! so i might purchase sunspill online.

Metal-X
again they were sold out on all of the eye shadows!! its sold out online as well so im not sure where to get them from now!! maybe ebay!
anyways i got 3 glitter liners (lime dandy, blitzed and pewterpink)

222 brush
sea me shadestick
painterly paintpot
royal wink fluidline
club and jewel blue pro pans

2 B2M lipsticks (kinda sexy and pink nouveau)

wow! that was a lot!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 8, 2007)

-190 brush
-266 brush
-194 brush
-sff in nw20
-curiositease plushglass set
-4 paint pots (delft, moss scape, rubenesque, blackground)
-fix +
-venetian, c-thru, oversexed, plus luxe lip/plushglasses
-blitz & glitz fluidline
-strobe cream
-both of the face pp
-select cover concealer in nw20 and nw25
-vanilla pigment
-curiositease softsparkle eye pencil set
-lime dandy and wonderwhite glitter liners
-blot powder in dark


wow, all of these things were purchased in the last MONTH.  
hehe.  i love mac.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I just got back from Sephora and I got:
NARS Lovejoy
Bronzer Brush (pro) this is so dense, I use it like a kabuki

I really wanted to get Laura Geller's Golden Apricot, but they were all out.  It's like an MSF but it's darker than most peach colored things so it = peach on darker skin.

I also saw some things that you ladies might be interested in from Laura Geller.  They have two new blush 'n' brightens, one of which is a coral-pink.  It's called Roseberry or Raspberry or something like that.  I didn't see the other one in the store... only online, and it looks like it's a very deep pink too!


----------



## shortcake (Dec 9, 2007)

NARS The Multiple Orgasm
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
Tarte Borba Lip Gloss in OM
Stila Lip Glaze in Berry
Chanel Glossimer in Summer Plum
Bare Escentuals Buxom Babes Lipgloss set (this is fabulous by the way)
MAC Foundation Brush........

I Have A Makeup Shopping Addiction!!!!


----------



## SimplySloan (Dec 9, 2007)

Newest is a New pot of Indianwood!  I cant believe how much of this stuff I go through!  I wear it everyday as a color wash, but sometimes i also use a shadow on top for the outer corner and as a crease color then my blacktrack and my mascara.

I also picked up Overgrown and Greystone.  As a NC45 im not really too sure about these colors, but im gonna experiment and see what i can make work!


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 9, 2007)

Constructivist paint pot - Love it so far.
Wonderlust l/g
cork liner
Curio warm pigment set


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 10, 2007)

pinkarat
dollymix blush


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 11, 2007)

Constructivist paint pot
UDPP
Shroom e/s
Electra e/s
Corn shadestick
Prep + Prime Lash


----------



## embracephoto (Dec 12, 2007)

I happened to go into Eckerd Pharmacy near where I live to get glycerin but also found Loreal's BOGO!!!!! This store didn't have the pigment, but I hauled 6 HIP duals!!! YAY!! Been wanting to try these, and now it's the time.  So if you guys have Eckerd near you, the sale is going on now.  It's the same pharmacy as RITE-AID, only you DO NOT see the LOREAL BOGO on their weekly ad!!! How strange.  It's only in store.  So call your nearest RITE-AID or Eckerd to check out whether the sale is going on.  Good Luck!!  Now, I just need to know how to depot these duals into a palette.  Does anyone know where I can get the palette to depot these??  Thanks in advance


----------



## La Ilusion (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *embracephoto* 

 
_I happened to go into Eckerd Pharmacy near where I live to get glycerin but also found Loreal's BOGO!!!!! This store didn't have the pigment, but I hauled 6 HIP duals!!! YAY!! Been wanting to try these, and now it's the time.  So if you guys have Eckerd near you, the sale is going on now.  It's the same pharmacy as RITE-AID, only you DO NOT see the LOREAL BOGO on their weekly ad!!! How strange.  It's only in store.  So call your nearest RITE-AID or Eckerd to check out whether the sale is going on.  Good Luck!!  Now, I just need to know how to depot these duals into a palette.  Does anyone know where I can get the palette to depot these??  Thanks in advance 



_

 
You could probably use a MAC eyeshadow or blush palette with the plastic insert removed if you can't find a brand that has one with dividers that are the right size.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

I just bought Harmony (blush for contouring), Woodwinked and Romp e/s. I love them!!! But I need to buy more browns, beiges and golds as I don't have a wide range of them.


----------



## embracephoto (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_You could probably use a MAC eyeshadow or blush palette with the plastic insert removed if you can't find a brand that has one with dividers that are the right size._

 


Thanks!!! I'll definitely look into this woohooo!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_You could probably use a MAC eyeshadow or blush palette with the plastic insert removed if you can't find a brand that has one with dividers that are the right size._

 
I agree with the Mac palette suggestions, and you can also go to Target and buy a quad palette with mirror from E.L.F. for $1.00. I haven't tried taking out the plastic insert on the E.L.F. quad. I love these. I made my own MAC quad when I traveled a couple of weeks ago. I loved having a mirror in the quad  and you can't go wrong for $1.00.


----------



## d n d (Dec 14, 2007)

My latest purchase consists of:
Corsette Lipglass from the Antiquitease Collection- Love it!
Taboo eyeshadow from Victoria Secret's Very Sexy line.  This eyeshadow is such a pretty deep purple w/ a small amount of shimmer.  It blends like butter too!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 14, 2007)

I recently bought a MILANI lipgloss in exige or something. its a mocha nude color that i LOVE!
I also got Antiqued eyeshadow which I love! it's almost orangey looking copper! 
I bought Dream Matte Moose (hehe) in Soft Plum and I HATE it! so I gave it to my momma.
I'm thinking of buying Mi'Lady and I need to get a darker shade of powder for contouring. they only make bronzers for light skinned people so when I were bronver it looks more gold. I need COUNTOUR!!!! rrahaha!
I also want to buy a teal so I'll be passin' by MAC to get some more products!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I need to get a darker shade of powder for contouring. they only make bronzers for light skinned people so when I were bronver it looks more gold. I need COUNTOUR!!!! rrahaha!



_

 
Try MAC Blunt Blush, Margin, or Format for contouring


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_Try MAC Blunt Blush, Margin, or Format for contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm C7 and I love Emote for contouring. It was an LE blush, but some counters and stores may still have it.


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 21, 2007)

Went to my local freestanding store and picked up:
Parrot
Ochre Style 
Daisychain
Rozz Revival

may go back soon and pick up a 183, 168, a sample of SFF (always been interested) and Prep and Prime Face. I may also pick up a finery set for my friend...


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 22, 2007)

Parrot
Blackend Red Glitter
Reflects Teal Glitter
BE Wildflower eyeshadow


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2007)

Parrot, Clue and Ochre Style eye shadows, the 222 brush, Plastique lipstick, Cushy liner, and Beau Lustreglass.  Also CARGO blush in Toledo.


----------



## BlackOrchid_868 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cover FX Powder Mineral Foundation(B15) *
*MAC Mulch Eyeshadow*
*UD Smog Eyeshadow*
*TF Lash Injection*(this one really surprised me as I don't ever use non-waterproof mascara)
*MAC Soothing Beige Tinted Lip Condition*


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 24, 2007)

I've gotten quite a bit of new makeup even though I was on a self imposed bann but, hubby gave me $40 bucks to do "whatever" with so I got two new shadows: swimming and humid. These are off.the.hook.

A week ago or so, I got a couple of glazewears from Avon, and 3 Rimmel lipsticks and a Rimmel lipgloss. Yummy!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_Try MAC Blunt Blush, Margin, or Format for contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'd given Blunt away to my mom a while back 'cause I found it too muddy. I didn't know what contouring was back then...wonder if I can get it back...


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

freckle tone
mad cap 
honey flower 
c-thru 
parrot


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_I'd given Blunt away to my mom a while back 'cause I found it too muddy. I didn't know what contouring was back then...wonder if I can get it back...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have blunt and when I use it to contour..my cheeks are go red....I look like I'm allergic to something.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 26, 2007)

uppity fluidline, Sweet Sienna pigment (love this so much) Pink Ingot metal x creme, Virgin SIlver metal x creme, Cyber metal x creme, Silversmith, Family Silver and the purple/grey mineralized eyeshadow duos.  I haven't really had a HUGE haul since this summer when c-shock came out.  

I got most of these things at different times.  within the past month I would say.

I also got Smashbox photofinish lite which I really like, Tarte lights camera lashes mascara which is amazing, and Dior diorskin forever foundation which I don't love so much.  The Photofinish primer came with a sample of Smashbox's healthy fx foundation (I think that's what it's called) and holy crap my skin was totally flawless!  I am going to exchange the dior one for this one.


----------



## jazzymelanin (Dec 26, 2007)

Within the last two weeks I have picked up:

*MAC*
Parrot, Ochre, Charred, Daisychain, A Little Folie e/s
O, Rozz Revival l/s
Mi'Lady, Earthly Riches mineralize e/s

*NARS*
Violetta, Cheyenne blushes

*Bobbi Brown*
Best of Chocolate Palette

I finally found the Rimmel lightbeam lipgloss at Ulta (which is now in my teenager's possession)


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 26, 2007)

December 2007:

blushes:
gingerly
lightsweep/shadester
accentuate/sculpt
warmlight/definitive

eyeshadow:
club
beauty mark
steamy
parrot
expensive pink
cranberry
electric eel
mulch

lipglass:
all of the holiday lipstick sets of 5 (cool, warm & plush)
mad cap
nymphette
nico now
prrr
finery gift set in tan
c-thru

lipstick:
sandy b 
del rio
freckletone
honeyflower

other:
5 eyeshadow palette
4 blush palette
2 quads
fix+


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

http://specktra.net/f195/twinkles-cc...ropping-87216/


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I have blunt and when I use it to contour..my cheeks are go red....I look like I'm allergic to something._

 
Oh, dear! Yeah, it didn't seem to work for me either. 

I checked my moms makeup bag the other night and she still has it (blunt). I wonder if she even uses it? My mom must also have every shade of brown eyeshadow in there too, lol. I got to get my mommy some new makeup, lol!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_December 2007:

blushes:
gingerly
lightsweep/shadester
accentuate/sculpt
warmlight/definitive

eyeshadow:
club
beauty mark
steamy
parrot
expensive pink
cranberry
electric eel
mulch

lipglass:
all of the holiday lipstick sets of 5 (cool, warm & plush)
mad cap
nymphette
nico now
prrr
finery gift set in tan
c-thru

lipstick:
sandy b 
del rio
freckletone
honeyflower

other:
5 eyeshadow palette
4 blush palette
2 quads
fix+_

 
Awesome girl!!!! Love it!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Awesome girl!!!! Love it!_

 
  thank you


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 27, 2007)

My love got me  parrot eyeshadow and utter pervette from the Originals collection

 Dior show blackout mascara which is really nice and it makes my lashes doll like  but its a bit too wet which makes it difficult to apply. Its kinds messy too.  

Foolish me blush,fun fun lipstick from balloonacy  and real doll lipstick from barbie loves Mac.I was so shocked he tracked those lippies down.He worked extra hard this Christmas!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ablaze Blush
 Face and Body Foundation in N9
Creme Brillance gloss in Fuchsia Shock


----------



## kyoto (Dec 28, 2007)

Ha, where to start?

Russian Red l/s  Sculpt & Shape – Distinctive/Warm Light
  Parrot
  A little folie
    Ochre Style e/s
  Frisco e/s
  Daisychain e/s
  Charred e/s
  Shale e/s
  Sandy B l/s
  Super Sequin l/s
  Nico Now l/g
  Avarice l/g
  Full On Lust l/g
  Real Desire l/g
  169 Brush
  Adesign pointed foundation kabuki
  Laid Back cremeblush
  Steel Blue Pigment
  Sweet as Coca Blush (Pan)
  Contrast e/s (Pan)
  Mulch e/s (Pan)
  Nocturnelle e/s (Pan)
  Corduroy e/s (Pan)
The Authentics
Moisturelush eye cream
Nars Mounia Blush
Additional empty eye shadow pallet

Too much.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Ha, where to start?

Russian Red l/s  Sculpt & Shape – Distinctive/Warm Light
  Parrot
  A little folie
    Ochre Style e/s
  Frisco e/s
  Daisychain e/s
  Charred e/s
  Shale e/s
  Sandy B l/s
  Super Sequin l/s
  Nico Now l/g
  Avarice l/g
  Full On Lust l/g
  Real Desire l/g
  169 Brush
  Adesign pointed foundation kabuki
  Laid Back cremeblush
  Steel Blue Pigment
  Sweet as Coca Blush (Pan)
  Contrast e/s (Pan)
  Mulch e/s (Pan)
  Nocturnelle e/s (Pan)
  Corduroy e/s (Pan)
The Authentics
Moisturelush eye cream
Nars Mounia Blush
Additional empty eye shadow pallet

Too much._

 
Wow! Nice,


----------



## Barbie (Dec 28, 2007)

Stila #9 blending brush
Mac- mellowing
Ochre style
A little folie
Lightsweep/shadester
Warm light/definitive
DiorShow
Mally beauty discovery kit


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm an NC40.

I went to the Originals event today and picked up:

Parrot e/s
Charred e/s
Peachtwist shimmer blush
Back To Del Rio l/s
Avarice l/g

Love it all!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 29, 2007)

I wasn't in an eyeshadow mood tonight for some reason...but I picked up MAC Blush in Raizin and I LOVE IT!  I finally found a blush for me I'm so excited.  I also got a Studio Tools Foundation Brush from Target 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I can stop using random sponges and my fingers.


----------



## xodollfacexo (Dec 29, 2007)

MAC's beauty loose powder in sunspill. also have it in tenderdusk. love it =)


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 29, 2007)

NC45

Very Pink Reflects (Love!)
Clarity eyeshadow (Love This!!)
Melon Pigment
Parrot eyeshadow
Warm Light Definitive Duo
Cranberry Eyeshadow
Pigment vials from Curiositease
Beauty Powder in Soft Flame (Love this!)
Studio Lights in Smoothspice


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 29, 2007)

My BFF got me Well-dressed Blush, Freshwater e/s, Velvet Moss e/s, and a Blush palette for Christmas. Hehe.. I love her.


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 29, 2007)

crescent l/g
cushy l/l
Studio Fix fluid
Estee Lauder holiday set 
Define-a lash mascara


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 29, 2007)

Rimmel rich moisture lipstick in Honey Honey, and Latino
Define a Lash macara
2 Rimmel nailpolishes in ??? mind is drawing a blank...


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 29, 2007)

*the define a-lash is buy one get one free at CVS*

did u pick this deal up too CaramelQT?


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 29, 2007)

e/s:
trax
orb
sketch
goldmine (2--one is a gift)
carbon (gift)
juxt (gift)
mulch(gift)
quad (gift)

velvet teddy l/s

sold my warmlight/definitive to co-work for $20 and gave my sister the accentuate/sculpt as a late xmas gift and a selfmade quad (juxt, green smoke, goldmine, mulch)(she should be getting it in the mail wed.) lol...i'm stuck w/ lightsweep/shadester which looks beautiful on me


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_My love got me  parrot eyeshadow and utter pervette from the Originals collection

 Dior show blackout mascara which is really nice and it makes my lashes doll like  but its a bit too wet which makes it difficult to apply. Its kinds messy too.  

Foolish me blush,fun fun lipstick from balloonacy  and real doll lipstick from barbie loves Mac.I was so shocked he tracked those lippies down.He worked extra hard this Christmas!_

 
I just got Foolish Me too from a MUA swap.  I love it.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_*the define a-lash is buy one get one free at CVS*

did u pick this deal up too CaramelQT?_

 
No, I wish, hun!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Dec 30, 2007)

OMGN!!
where do I start..this week along or the entire month??

I just this week:


Charred
Alum
Parrot x2
Bright Fuschia Pigment (Pro Store)
Gold Dusk Pigment (ccs)
Steel Blue Pigment (Pro Store)
Platinum Pigment
White Gold Pigment
Ref Very Pink
Ref Ant Gold
Ref Trans Teal
Ref Black Red
Wondergrass (had to replace..drop my palette)
MUFE in 92, 303, 72, 26
Mi' Lady (back up)..I just love this duo
Pharaoh p/p
Fresco Rose p/p
Electo Sky p/p
Otherworldly p/p
Rich Ground f/l
New Weed f/l
2 Glitter e/l (the green and the brown ones)
Northern Lights MSF
Hullaballoo (high-light Powder)..I just love this 


Just order online several items..to lazy to type it all..222,242,266, and another brush I can't think of right now..
Tomorrow back to the Pro Store to get some more of the glitters..I just love that stuff..
a few new e/s..Arena mainly
Also just got off a posting Petticoat and Waternymph..
ok that's enough..


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW girl  i am mad at that forreal


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 30, 2007)

i just bought
TruBlend mineral compact makeup
Black Radiance oil obsorbing foundation in almond souffle
Maybelline mousse blush in cloud wine
Sally Hansen Lip infaltion(i bought a full size two pk at target for only $2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CG Lash Blast in Black
NYC Mosaic Face powder in bronze


----------



## stjarna (Dec 31, 2007)

Im currently awaiting in shipment the following:

MAC PocoPink Lipglass
MAC PinkPoodle Lipglass
MAC TaupeNotch
Nars Viva Las Vegas Lipstick
MAC Shimpagne MSF
MAC Flirt and Tease Blush
MAC BACK2MAC empties
MAC Glissade MSF
MAC Naked You MSF
MAC Northern Light MSF
MAC SlipPink Eyeshadow
MAC In Living Pink Eyeshadow


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 1, 2008)

today i got:

MAC Sculpt and Shade Powder Duo

Waiting for:

MAC 129SH and 109 brushes
Silk Naturals Intro Foundation and Finishing Powder sample kit


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2008)

I went to CCO in Michigan and this is it.

Rose Blanc e/s
Falling Star e/s
Lavender sky e/s
Fertile e/s
Hepcat e/s (can't believe they had that, nor plum dressing, must've been returns)
Plum Dressing e/s
Floral Fantasy e/s
Endless Love e/s
Rite of Spring e/s
Helium piggie e/s
Accent Red piggie
Apricot Pink piggie
Mauvement piggie
Cocomotion piggie
NightLight piggie
Wondergrass e/s
Pinked Mauve e/s
Copperclast piggie

Royal Hue shadestick
Cedarrose shadestick
Tan Ray Paint
Structural Brown Paint
Bamboom Paint or Bamboo, whatev, you know
Stingray Paint Pot
Sweet as Cocoa Blush (Loove it)


Full Blown l/s

Lipglass, Lusterglass or 3D
Optical l/l
Trance Plant 
Bronzibar
PrizeShine
Angelwing
Opal
First Bloom

My credit card took a hit, but I couldn't just let it sit there, when my makeup case told me to get it all, lol.   I want to go back but I will wait until end of Jan. to see if new discontinues get there. They had a lot of Barbie stuff.


----------



## flammabletaco (Jan 1, 2008)

*Last week: *

I like having a few mascaras that do different things so I bought Maybelline XL Curl Power, Covergirl Lashblast(LOVE!), Maybelline Full & Soft(I really like this one).


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 2, 2008)

^all above....you all have been doing some serious SHOPPING!!! I am too impressed with Dominichulinda, just when I thought you had a huge haul, you went another round.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 5, 2008)

Today I got the warm light/definative S&S duo and the 138, I love that brush sooo much.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 5, 2008)

margin
prism
cubic 

take wing quad

mac brush set


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 5, 2008)

What a great thread!  
This is slightly embarassing but my recent hauls include-->

MAC
Natural Flare Beauty Powder
Format Blush
Studio Fix Fluid fdtn
Hot House l/g
Red Romp l/g
Mad Cap l/s
Instant Gold l/g
Queen's Sin l/s
Touch l/s 
Plastique l/s
Bombshell l/s
Sweetie l/s
Chic l/s
Dubonnet l/s
Ramblin Rose l/s
Rougette l/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Fab n Flashy e/s
Cream de Violet e/s
Beautymarked e/s

Rimmel
Birthday Suit l/s
Honey Honey l/s

WnW 
Berry l/l
liquid e/l

NYC
Firefly l/s
Red Flame l/s
Sheer Red l/s

Revlon 
Glossy Rose l/g
Wine with Everything l/s
Baby Peach l/s

Dior
Denim Pink 557 l/g
Stretchy Brown 537 l/g
Brown Award 413 l/s
7th Art Pink 438 l/s
Granville Pink 871 l/s

Estee Lauder
Lush Rose l/s

Elizabeth Arden
Sheer Lights Tinted Moisturizer

L'Oreal
Aishwarya's Beige l/s
Laetitia's Champagne

Sony
VAIO laptop (you might say this isn't beauty related, but it is! I use it to browse makeup websites!)

Ok I think that's everything...  Actually I'm missing some Revlons l/s' but I'm to lazy to go get the names (I forgot them).  Uhm, by the looks of things all I'm buying these days, are lippies!  I wanted to buy a few more blushes next...  Actually I shouldn't buy anything for the rest of the year!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 5, 2008)

Did an itsy bitsy Milani haul today...still cant find this "evening sky" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I found clover! and finally got sheer sand...i've been peeping it a while.  And I got their translucent loose powder (1.79, not bad!) because the fall out from my storm and suspicion is quite annoying.  And I got a crease/smudge dual brush from Happy Harry's (Perfection Brand)...I'm not expecting it to be better than my Sonia but at 2.49, it's a nice price, and it's always good to have an extra one to travel with.


----------

